# Celery Leaves



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a ton of leaves left over from our celery, right now in a mound outside. Is it worth drying the leaves to feed to the dogs? Looks like they are loaded with good nutrition

Do Celery Leaves Have Nutritional Value? | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

YES - they are an ingredient in Feed-Sentials - don't use too many at one time because they do have a diuretic action. If you meant for yourself - sure , especially for soups - this is where the flavour comes from. If you look at chinese celery it is mostly leaves not stalks. Some europeans will use the leaves , discard the stalks.
Hard to find a supplier and then it is expensive "gourmet" pricing -- so by all means dehydrate and keep in mason jars till you need them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Carmen! I have a mound...literally about 18" high of the leaves and end stalks I tossed aside. I saw it was an ingredient in the feedsentials. I have the stalks in the fridge to dehydrate for soups and one year the celery was horrible and I dried the leaves instead.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

leaves much tastier


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

LOL I always chop up the leaves and throw in soups or stir fries! Maybe my European heritage? I thought everyone did?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I never even knew you could use the leaves until a couple years ago when our celery was horrible and I read it in a very, very old canning and preserves book. I knew you could use them but didn't realize they were so nutritious.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

one of the biggest problems in finding commercially available celery leaves is that the majority of the celery leaves are from China , (which I won't touch) .


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My area was known as celery city. Before the bedding plant industry took over, there were celery farms everywhere...now it is all greenhouses with annuals. We have quite a few celery growers still in the area, luckily.

I've always used celery leaves when cooking, and add them to salads too.
But they are the inner leaves, not what would be growing around the stalks....this is what you are writing about Michele?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

All of them, Jane. I have a large pile. What do you mean by "inner" leaves?

After sitting outside last night and today, I"m not even sure they are any good so it all might be just a thought for next year.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The leaves inside the stalk(heart?) The best part of celery is the smaller insides. Those are the leaves I cook with.
I've never grown celery...around here it is grown in mucky, dark lowland type soil.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh....my favorite part of the celery bunch!!! I have those but we only had six bunches so not alot of them. Mostly it would be the outer leaves and the ones at the end of the stalks.


----------

